# fetal doppler heart rate monitor?



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has ever tried to use a fetal heart monitor to determine pregnancy on a goat? They sell these little hand held doppler ultrasound units now and they are really cheap, like $50-$100, compared to the $450 for a preg-tone. I have used a doppler probe at the vet clinic for blood pressures and they're pretty sensitive. I don't see why you wouldn't be able to hear fetal heart tones unless mom's gut sounds or heart tones are too loud. If it works it might be handy to have during delivery to listen for fetal distress.

Here's a link to the type of think I'm talking about http://www.buy.com/pr/product.aspx?sku= ... d=34869971


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I wonder this myself...I had looked into them a while back wondering if they work...wish I knew someone that uses it!


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Just found one on craigslist for $50. I'm meeting with my vet friends tonight. I'll buy it tomorrow if they think the 2-3 MHz is powerful enough for a goat.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Let us know! I'm really curious too.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, i'd totally pick one up if it works


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Vet says it's the perfect frequency so I'm picking it up at noon. Not sure if any of my does are actually bred so if I don't hear anything it just be because they're still open... on the other hand, maybe I'll hear some fetal hearts :leap: . I'll get back to you.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, I think it worked. I used it on three does and the two who should be pregnant both had some numbers consistent with fetal heart tones. I listened to the doppler before I looked up what the heart rate should be. I was thinking it should be around 150/min so I kept watching for a number like that but kept getting number in the 220-240's and 80's (moms). Then i came in and looked it up and those numbers should be around 240 at 35 days gestation. Unfortunately, because of wiggly goats and too much hair (I only shaved a tiny window), I didn't hear any real whooshing heart sounds to go with those numbers but the doppler has a digital readout that gave the number with every pulse and I only used the numbers if I got at least a 10 second read. The third doe who was possibly bred in September before I got her and doesn't look pregnant had lots of sounds in her belly but no detectable heart rate. So either she has wiggly kids in there or she's just got lots of gut sounds. Either way, I sent blood off to biotracking yesterday so I should get a confirmation by Tuesday. I'll report back. I plan to use this thing every week until I hear a real whooshing heart beat sound.


----------



## Plumbago (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes please do keep us informed ...if it does work would be a great asset to have at kidding time .... great to be able to listen to heartbeat of the kids, especially when one is unsure if a doe is pregnant..


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Yippee :leap: Just got my biopryn results and both of the does I thought were pregnant are indeed pregnant. I would say the doppler works!


----------

